# Review of Jamie's Italy



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Jamie's Italy by Jamie Oliver

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

An interesting review. However, the comments about the photographs needs to be put in context. This book accompanies a TV series - most of the photographs are stills, taken from that series.

I've got the book and have tried quite a few of the recipes. They have been excellent.


----------

